# Four horses killed by bees



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

BBC News - Horses bee sting deaths at Nutley farm &#039;horrific&#039;

Not sure if it has been posted but thought I'd pop a link up so you can all be careful if you ride anywhere near hives.


----------



## Plymouth Pet Sitters (Jun 22, 2011)

That's terrible, poor poor horses. It says some of the hives were damaged, I wonder if one of the horses broke into the area where the hives were and set the bees off?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

May have done. Just so shocked they would be so frightened by them


----------



## reddyrufus (Jul 10, 2009)

How awful for the poor horses. It's bad enough with horse flies, I have known horses to bolt when plagued by them, so i'm sure bee's are much worse


----------



## CountrySmiths (Sep 12, 2010)

How awful. Owner must be devastated at losing 4 horses!


----------

